# USB Adapter Not Recognized???



## Buddy7 (Jan 26, 2007)

I just attached a Linksys WUSB11 v2.6 wireless adapter to my SD-DVR40, but there's no indication from the receiver that it recognizes it or wants to configure it. I reset the receiver but no luck. Help! 

Is there a special connection procedure I should be following? THANKS!!!


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Buddy7 said:


> Is there a special connection procedure I should be following? THANKS!!!


There usually is. What have you done so far besides plugging in the adaptor and resetting???


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Buddy7 said:


> I just attached a Linksys WUSB11 v2.6 wireless adapter to my SD-DVR40, but there's no indication from the receiver that it recognizes it or wants to configure it. I reset the receiver but no luck. Help!
> 
> Is there a special connection procedure I should be following? THANKS!!!


Its an obvious question but it has to be asked, You did hack your tivo and not just plug the network adapter in right?


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

This post may shed some light as to what he has done so far.


----------



## Buddy7 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes, I did hack the drive by means of the Zipper. I basically followed the instructions verbatim with no problems all the way to step 4 which is where I'm stuck. 

In case it makes a difference, I replaced the drive from my PC into the TiVo and started the receiver WITHOUT the adapter attached. So, the first time I booted after zippering there was no wireless adapter connected. 

I wanted to make sure I got a compatible adapter so the receiver was up and running for a day or two while I waited for the adapter to arrive. 

Today I got the adapter and plugged it in. While it was plugged in I re-booted the receiver (SD-DVR40) to see if that would initiate the detection, but there is no indication that the receiver is detecting the adapter at all. Thanks very much if you can help!


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Try running thru the wiki troubleshooting page starting here.


----------



## Buddy7 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks, please correct me if I'm wrong with this basic assumption that I'm working with:

There are 2 "layers" of network connectivity that need to be functional in order for the tivo to become accessible via the network. First, the adapter must be recognized by the tivo as a piece of hardware physically connected to the it.

Once the adapter is recognized and addressable, it can then be configured (setting IP address, etc.) to communicate on the LAN.

It seems I'm stuck on the first layer. What good would it do to attach a serial cable to try to change settings or otherwise configure hardware that as far as the tivo is concerned isn't there?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Buddy7 said:


> What good would it do to attach a serial cable to try to change settings or otherwise configure hardware that as far as the tivo is concerned isn't there?


Because with the serial connection you can move files, make config changes and basically see what is there or not there - ie drivers. Since your only other alternitive would be to pull the drive which some people don't like to do alot.


----------



## Buddy7 (Jan 26, 2007)

Right, I will be ordering a serial cable soon. I was able to get the adapter working by doing a fresh zipper install. This time I made sure the adapter was plugged in the first time the drive booted up. That did the trick, the adapter is now working fine.

Thanks everyone who replied!


----------

